# Sean Allison Income Generator Strategy



## cheerfulkid (8 August 2015)

Hi all,

I would like to know if anyone has experiences with Sean Allison Income Generator Strategy. 
It about options trading. http://www.cashflowoptions.com.au/

I'm thinking of investing his Income Generator Strategy program but not sure if it good or not.
I would like more information

Thanks


----------



## cynic (8 August 2015)

Out of the numerous wealth/income generation products advertised in cyberspace, what is it about this one that particularly draws your interest? 

Are you, perchance, a representative of Sean Allison?


----------



## minwa (9 August 2015)

Had a look through the site, they do not do what they preach.

Here's straight from their FB of their "student's" trade. 



If you look through the programs (3 level of course - basic, advanced, elite), they all teach options selling..or renting shares as they like to put. The trade example given is long options, not options selling. False advertising. Oh and $2k profit using "just" $1.1k !! Typical vendor educator maths, framing return on MARGIN. 




Well there's their analysis for qualifying trades:

1. Charts - Channel: connect highs & lows
              - Up trend: use a moving average
2. Fundamental - goto yahoo finance. Check EPS, PE Ratio etc.

I beleive these are all available freely taught on the internet.


----------



## Sunwater (5 February 2016)

minwa said:


> Had a look through the site, they do not do what they preach.
> 
> Here's straight from their FB of their "student's" trade.
> View attachment 63769
> ...



There is a lot more to Sean's trading system then this small quote above.


Hi my name is Michael
I have been doing Sean Allisons's program since August 2015 after following him for 2 years.
I attended his Bootcamp in early October and I made $2500.00 USD overnight and then made $2000.00 the next month all from a very small trading account.

I have paid lots of money for other programs with Tony Robbins wealth mastery, Australian options very expensive and lost a lot .

My favourite part about Sean's income great or strategy is the protection / insurances he has you put in place and the daily update videos you get everyday before trading so you know what to do arch day.

I am happy to talk with anyone who would like to other programs I have done and should stay away from.

Michael 0416 733 410


----------



## Sunwater (5 February 2016)

minwa said:


> Had a look through the site, they do not do what they preach.
> 
> Here's straight from their FB of their "student's" trade.
> View attachment 63769
> ...




Do you have a program that you sell please advice.


----------



## hamli (5 February 2016)

Waste of money... money better spent actually trading and learning.

Theory can be learned on internet. They are buying deep in the money calls because there is little extrinsic value (using it as a stock replacement), and selling calls on it - based on the picture.

These type of courses generally fail to properly address bank roll management and fail to address enough strategies and considerations for varying market conditions. You can obtain and learn this all online for free, all you can choose to bleed hundreds to thousands and still come out knowing little to nothing... your choice.

Clearly an 'advertising' post that should be shot down.


----------



## Porper (5 February 2016)

hamli said:


> Clearly an 'advertising' post that should be shot down.




Undoubtedly advertising but the good thing is everybody can spot these 1 post wonders. They only end up making themselves look like scammers. Judging by the course content shown, that's exactly what they are. All available free online.

Save your money, teach yourself and use the outlay you'd pay this lot to learn from your mistakes.


----------



## Luckyme (7 February 2016)

Porper said:


> Undoubtedly advertising but the good thing is everybody can spot these 1 post wonders. They only end up making themselves look like scammers. Judging by the course content shown, that's exactly what they are. All available free online.
> 
> Save your money, teach yourself and use the outlay you'd pay this lot to learn from your mistakes.







Hi Porper,

Appreciate your comments, please advise reliable online courses re Options, that are free.

Thanks,
Luckyme


----------



## Luckyme (7 February 2016)

hamli said:


> Waste of money... money better spent actually trading and learning.
> 
> Theory can be learned on internet. They are buying deep in the money calls because there is little extrinsic value (using it as a stock replacement), and selling calls on it - based on the picture.
> 
> ...




Hi hamli,

Appreciate your comments. Please advise reliable online courses re Options that are free.

Thanks,
Luckyme


----------



## wayneL (7 February 2016)

Luckyme said:


> Hi hamli,
> 
> Appreciate your comments. Please advise reliable online courses re Options that are free.
> 
> ...



All information is available for free, just have to piece it together yourself.

You can do that, or pay someone thousands to give you incomplete information.


----------



## Luckyme (8 February 2016)

wayneL said:


> All information is available for free, just have to piece it together yourself.
> 
> You can do that, or pay someone thousands to give you incomplete information.





Hi waynel,

Thanks for your point of view which has stimulated me to have another look around at the numerous sites on the net.

I came across ASX website where they have free courses re Options and looks like a good way for a beginner to get started.

Regards,
Luckyme


----------



## Sunwater (9 February 2016)

Sunwater said:


> Do you have a program that you sell please advice.




NO I DO NOT HAVE A PROGRAM TO SELL.

I would like to ask you the same Question 

I am a student of Sean Allison and have met a fantastic group of people through his program. Whom are make incredible and learning how to do this for them self.

We now regularly meet up on Skype for discussions after the live trading room calls, which are done weekly and stay in touch with his daily video updates to keep us all on the ball for maximising our profits, but more importantly minimizing our losses. 

This is where the real equity curve comes from, by not losing to much on trades that have not gone your way and Sean shows us the strategies to turn them back winning trades.

Michael


----------



## Klogg (9 February 2016)

$10 says Sunwater, Luckyme and cheerfulkid have the same IP. lol


----------



## fraa (9 February 2016)

Option basic theory course is not hard to find - just download some slides and pickup a textbook from any uni finance course. That will teach you black scholes etc.

After that is the hard part.


----------



## Sunwater (9 February 2016)

Luckyme said:


> Hi hamli,
> 
> Appreciate your comments. Please advise reliable online courses re Options that are free.
> 
> ...




I do not have time to troll the internet for hours hoping to find the right piece of information and then trying to piece it all together hoping that I have got it right.

Sean's program takes you through step by step with your own personal one on one coaching calls setting up your Trading Account which is free and setting up your Charting Program Which is free but I prefer to use TC2000. Setting up you finviz account Free to find and understand how to find your trades in the future. Teaching you how to fish while making money while your learning.

The cost of $4997.00 I have made back in my first two months of being in the program to me this was true learn and great value

Then Sean gives you the exact trade to place as he does it in the live trading account of his own, live on screen in real time. This is then followed up by daily video updates of the trades you have on and any new trades he has found for you to place live that night.


----------



## Sunwater (9 February 2016)

Klogg said:


> $10 says Sunwater, Luckyme and cheerfulkid have the same IP. lol




No I don't know who these others are, so I would have another $10 dollar in my pocket. Thanks


----------



## fraa (9 February 2016)

"I do not have time to troll the internet for hours hoping to find the right piece of information and then trying to piece it all together hoping that I have got it right."

This is the whole point - how will you ever have your own view if you cannot learn to form your own opinion through research ?

Spoonfeeding harms in the long run.


----------



## AlterEgo (10 February 2016)

Klogg said:


> $10 says Sunwater, Luckyme and cheerfulkid have the same IP. lol




I find it interesting that Sunwater stated that he has been doing the program since Aug 2015, as that is the same date that the OP, cheerfulkid, started this thread. Just a coincidence?


----------



## minwa (10 February 2016)

From Sean Allison:

_"Income Generator Strategy
14 hrs · 
Reminder: ‪#‎options‬ succeed where others sectors of the Market tend to fail."_

What a clown, comparing an  trading instrument to sectors.

He runs multiple websites like cashflowoptions, incomegenerator etc..marketing the same BS.

From his Linkedin:

_Mentor
Income Generator Strategy
January 2004 – Present (12 years 2 months)
I can teach anyone how to create an upfront guaranteed monthly income for the rest of their lives with only 30 minutes of your time needed_

Guaranteed income, right. Why is Sunwater the one post wonder/marketer (make sure to call his mobile so he gets his commission) talking about repairing bad trades ? Sean guarantees upfront income - why are there even losses ?


----------



## Sunwater (10 February 2016)

AlterEgo said:


> I find it interesting that Sunwater stated that he has been doing the program since Aug 2015, as that is the same date that the OP, cheerfulkid, started this thread. Just a coincidence?




Check the IP address and you will see that I have nothing to do or even know them.


----------



## davia (11 March 2016)

I have been a member , I signed up for all 3 basic , advanced and elite. (advanced was thrown in for free due to signing for elite).

What Sean teaches is good, it will teach you to be able to trade on your own using multiple trading strategies utilising the greeks (if you wish) etc depending on what strategy you prefer.

The downside and the reason I no longer 'subscribe' to him is the ongoing cost. He has become far far too expensive!! e.g. elite member pays 10k for 12 months and thereafter. If you have a 10k account then to pay off your annual 10 k membership you can see the insane returns you would to consistently make to increase your account position.

100k account then ok thats easy. It depends how much money do you have to start?

The boot camps are good but it is regurgitated from the elite webinars or eventually shows up in the webinar. I would have thought for 10k pa the boot camps would be for free not another 5k just to attend 2 day event!

Also Sean will have to very careful on the material he uses for his education. Some of his educational material comes from Dan Sheridan Mentoring .(powerpoint slides in particular). At least change the colours haha

If Sean brought his program fee down for sure I would follow again, but not at the current prices. All the 'elite' members that joined when I did (mid 2014) except for a couple no longer subscribe again due to the cost.

But hey when the guy has made 2 million in sales ( see Steven Essa who is a internet marketer who promotes him )then who cares fresh meat to sell too.

However I have all the materials recorded so I just replay when needed and have been trading on my own since mid 2015. Results are not great but i'm in front and doing it all on my own (after the education). 

Definitely do not bother with Sharelord - -what a load of crap and im very sorry i wasted my money on that.


----------



## Nirvana (25 August 2016)

I am glad I found this forum as I have been through Sean Allison's basic and elite programs and parted with a lot of money for the priviledge. Although the content is mostly OK, it is all available at considerably less cost on other online options websites, mostly based in USA. I cannot recommend Sean's program as I lost a lot of money trading his recommended trades, and other people in the program had a similar experience. If I had to start again I would just paper trade for several months until I had a good feel for it. Sean takes novices to the stock market (like me), makes all kinds of promises and assertions (untrue) and makes it sound very easy to make money (it's not). If you want to be a successful trader you need to be prepared to do a lot of studying for a long time to learn the ropes. Even then it is very difficult and most new traders lose all their money and give up. Sean is far too focused on getting more students for his $10K per year program (do the math - how many students needed to make $1 mil per year?). Greed on steroids!


----------



## AAI (27 February 2018)

Hi, 

Do you still have the materials that were taught by Sean? Would you will be willing to show me?



davia said:


> I have been a member , I signed up for all 3 basic , advanced and elite. (advanced was thrown in for free due to signing for elite).
> 
> What Sean teaches is good, it will teach you to be able to trade on your own using multiple trading strategies utilising the greeks (if you wish) etc depending on what strategy you prefer.
> 
> ...


----------



## Seeking Truth (21 May 2020)

I've just watched Sean Allisons webinar and current offer. Cost is $6500 for life time membership. Seems to have new stratergies on offer..... insider trading concepts for entry.


----------



## X13mc (23 June 2020)

He's a con artist the targets old retirees. The information that he charges a arm and leg for can *EASILY* be found for free on youtube. Furthermore none of his course enable you to become a self sufficient and consistently profitable trader. All of Sean's students are completely reliant on him. Don't waste your money; screen time and self education will make you far more profitable. That $6500 I presume would be his first and certainly not only fee.


----------



## Nick1000 (25 September 2020)

Nirvana said:


> I am glad I found this forum as I have been through Sean Allison's basic and elite programs and parted with a lot of money for the priviledge. Although the content is mostly OK, it is all available at considerably less cost on other online options websites, mostly based in USA. I cannot recommend Sean's program as I lost a lot of money trading his recommended trades, and other people in the program had a similar experience. If I had to start again I would just paper trade for several months until I had a good feel for it. Sean takes novices to the stock market (like me), makes all kinds of promises and assertions (untrue) and makes it sound very easy to make money (it's not). If you want to be a successful trader you need to be prepared to do a lot of studying for a long time to learn the ropes. Even then it is very difficult and most new traders lose all their money and give up. Sean is far too focused on getting more students for his $10K per year program (do the math - how many students needed to make $1 mil per year?). Greed on steroids!



I am looking for someone who can give me access to his content, happy to pay small fees to access the content by his proposal is too expensive


----------



## Nick1000 (25 September 2020)

davia said:


> I have been a member , I signed up for all 3 basic , advanced and elite. (advanced was thrown in for free due to signing for elite).
> 
> What Sean teaches is good, it will teach you to be able to trade on your own using multiple trading strategies utilising the greeks (if you wish) etc depending on what strategy you prefer.
> 
> ...



Would you be able to share the content? Might be an odd request but just trying my luck out


----------



## Priscilla (27 October 2021)

Sunwater said:


> NO I DO NOT HAVE A PROGRAM TO SELL.
> 
> I would like to ask you the same Question
> 
> ...



hi Michael,
When you say you made a lot of money trading and discuss on skype in trading rooms etc, is that in the elite group only?


----------



## horsehealer (29 October 2022)

Sunwater said:


> NO I DO NOT HAVE A PROGRAM TO SELL.
> 
> I would like to ask you the same Question
> 
> ...



HI Michael,
I'm super pleased to see your comment.
Brenda


----------

